# Are Xeno. Flavipinnis interesting fish?



## Gryph (Nov 13, 2005)

In trying to answer the eternal "what shall I put in my tank" question, I came across the cookie cutter with paracyps, multis, and xeno. flavipinnis. The sifters don't look like very colorful fish (they look kind of like sardines). Do their behaviors and activity make up for it?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Biparental mouthbrooders, pairing fish... I find them interesting.

Their bodies will be mostly silver, some of the nice ones (Nyanza) have yellow noses and dorsal fines. Xeno. spilopterus would work as well.


----------



## nugs (Aug 9, 2004)

I've always wanted some, I think they're intriguing and gorgeous looking fish. But my current fish mixes haven't and probably won't support them. One of these days hopefully.


----------



## alfalex (Jan 6, 2007)

Here mine from Crocodile Island! My favorite fish! I keep them with paracyprichromis Nigripinnis!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

They're good fish for a large enough tank... at least 48" long from my experience. They are beautiful and fun to watch, but harder to breed than most of the other species I've kept.

Here's a pic of mine, which are currently housed in a 40-long with paracyps and cyps:


----------



## Gryph (Nov 13, 2005)

Those are some really pretty fish! But if they need a 48" tank, I won't have room. Unfortunately, my 40's a breeder, not a long. Rats!


----------



## alfalex (Jan 6, 2007)

I think flavipinnis could work in a 40 breeder, if you give them some visual barrier the time a couple form. I know someone who breed them in a 20 long, (30x12x12, I think).


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

the 40 breeder has a wide footprint, right? It should work out, don't let me scare you. :thumb: My group is pretty spastic, and I was horrified that xenos are listed in the 29 gallon cookie cutter.


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

triscuit said:


> the 40 breeder has a wide footprint, right? It should work out, don't let me scare you. :thumb: My group is pretty spastic, and I was horrified that xenos are listed in the 29 gallon cookie cutter.


A 40 breeder has a footprint of 36 x 18. Would that be big enough for a group of xenos and one other species like Paracyprichromis nigripinnis?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

So, the 40 BR actually has a larger footprint than a 40-long: 648 vs 624 square inches. Yeah, that's a good size for xenos and paracyps. I suggest 5 or 6 xenos and 8 or more paracyps would do well.

I'd be careful with aquascaping: xenos dart and jump, and run into things regularly. Their eyes are easily scratched... don't use sharp rocks in the tank. Also, make sure you have a tight fitting lid.


----------



## Gryph (Nov 13, 2005)

This sounds like a terrific mix. I think I'd like to go with it. Xenos and paracyps are something I haven't done before.

The cookie cutter says a couple calvus in there wouldn't be amiss. I assume that since these are sand sifters, it'd be preferred not to sub in shellies for the calvus? I'd prefer shellies, but calvus will work, too. Or should I just stick with the xenos and the paracyps, and leave out a third species entirely?

Also, a question on aquascaping. They'd like a flat rock or two on the bottom, correct? Would flat landscaping rocks work, or should I very carefully stack some rounded ones?

Oh. And will the paracyps work as ditherfish, or should I toss in a little school of rainbows or something to dither?

Thanks a bunch, guys! This is really exciting!


----------



## alfalex (Jan 6, 2007)

I think Xeno and paracyp are enough if you want them to breed. My flavipinnis aren't skittish at all, I keep my couple (once the couple is form they don't tolerate any other xeno) in a 40 long with 5 Paracyprichromis nigripinnis 2m\3f and I raised their young with them. Its really cool to watch their young schooling around with their parents, I remove the young when they start showing agressivity between us at around 2 inch long!

Here my male keeping a eye on is newly release fry!






The male again but taking some fry in is mouth after I move behind the camera and you could see the female trying to scare me 






another with their growing fry!


----------



## Gryph (Nov 13, 2005)

Those videos are so cool! Thank you for sharing. Those are prettier and more fascinating in motion than the pictures can show. I love all the fry!


----------

